# Please Read (treats and stuff)



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi guys, 
I know there is quite a lot of posts about treats but I felt that I needed to post one for myself to say what MY Fancy Mice like. I haven't found the irresistible treat for Squeak but Bubbles absolutely adores these cheese bite things that I got from the ARK pet shop. She absolutely loves them. Squeak is quite timid - she won't eat out of your hand   Does anyone know how to help with this? Some of Bubbles' & Squeak's favourites (hand fed for Bubbles and in the cage for Squeak) include;

 Peanuts
 Cheese bites
 Shrimp Cookies (don't ask, lol)
 Carrots (hardly ever get them though)
 Millet Spray 
 Bird Seed Bells
 Cooked Pasta
 Bread
 And some others

Post what yours like please because I really want to try them on new foods and try and find Squeak's irresistible food  Thanks!


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Mealworms, bread crust, tiny pieces of cooked vegetables...

My mice like a lot of things really. But you can't go wrong with mealworms, in my experience.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Ryvita's Crackerbread - even the timid ones have been known to snatch pieces from my hand.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks, they like the Ryvita crackerbread, very much. xxxxxxxxxxx :lol: :lol:


----------

